# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  DIY Maybe.  (New building)

## muddoc

This is not a DIY yet, but after the structure is in place, it will become a major DIY.  However, the project is underway.  This thread may be long, for the sake that this project will probably take a year to get the final product.  But, here is where we are so far.  The actual construction will actually start after we return from NARBC Dallas (February 14th Valentines Day).





Keep coming back if you dare,

----------

_Argentra_ (09-30-2012),_decensored_ (05-24-2012)

----------


## spitzu

Ohhhh exciting!

----------


## jben

Can't wait :Very Happy:

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

Really interested in this! Keep us posted.  :Very Happy:

----------


## muddoc

The construction crew finally showed up here at about noon.  They got this done today.  I am afraid it will be too wet for any progress tomorrow, but we will see.

----------

_HighVoltageRoyals_ (02-15-2012),snakesRkewl (02-16-2012)

----------


## JLC

I don't know nuthin' 'bout birthin' no buildings...but it looks like it's going to go up fast!  (weather permitting!)  That's very cool!  Can't wait to see more!

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

Looks good so far! It's nice and big.  :Very Happy:  Keep us posted.

----------


## Raverthug

Looks great. I was wondering tho. Did you put a foundation or are you going to need one?

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

Looking good so far!  I was also curious where is all the concrete?

----------


## spitzu

So jealous!  That's my dream right there.  Except I want a separate rat building, and my snake room in a 1500 sq ft basement  :Razz:

----------


## muddoc

> Looks great. I was wondering tho. Did you put a foundation or are you going to need one?


This is a slightly different building product.  There is no foundation, as the supports are sleaved with plastic post protectors.  The posts are between 2 and 3 feet in the ground.  After the building is built, they pump the cement into the building, and it gets poured around the posts.  It actually is a stronger system, and much more resistant to strong winds (i.e. we have hurricanes here).  You should sww the cement coming in about a month.

----------

_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (02-17-2012)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Yea tim those types of slabs are very popular in smaller buildings. Our rat building is done that way.. Pretty cool..keep the pics coming.

----------


## Mike41793

Is it gunna be a rodent building or for your herps?

----------


## muddoc

Mike,
  It is mostly for herps, and may or may not have a rodent room in it.

Here is the updated pic from today.  Barring any rain tomorrow, they should be done with the building tomorrow.

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (05-06-2012)

----------


## John1982

Pretty darn nifty, looking forward to the next update!

----------


## spitzu

That looks great.  Those guys sure don't mess around.

----------


## Zombie

:Popcorn:  :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:

----------


## muddoc

Thanks everyone.  The building is done now, and I will get a pic in the morning when the lighting is better.  Stay Tuned.

----------


## MidSouthMorphs

This is awesome.  You should do an open house when everything is complete and you get setup.

----------


## JohnNJ

What are the walls made out of? In the photo (on my phone) the front looks like canvas or a tarp.

----------


## kklepac

I want one of those!

----------


## muddoc

Well, here is 2.5 days worth of work.  It finally stopped raining long enough for me to go snap a couple pics.  The first one is the finished structure.  The second one is taken from the garage door opening.

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (05-06-2012)

----------


## SquamishSerpents

WOW. Awesome, and it went up so fast! Livin' the dream. I could only hope to one day have such a facility!

Will be keeping up with this thread for sure.

----------


## Zombie

> Well, here is 2.5 days worth of work.  It finally stopped raining long enough for me to go snap a couple pics.  The first one is the finished structure.  The second one is taken from the garage door opening.


This is fantastic! Definitely my plans for the future! Keep us updated...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk

----------


## muddoc

Well the updates have been slow right now, because this is the boring stage.  However, the plumber finally got here yesterday and did his underground work.  I also cut trenches on Tuesday, and started burying the conduit for the electrical service, cable service and the water supply.  The two trenches in the pic are for electric and cable.  You can't see the water supply trench as it is to the right in the pic.  Hopefully I will be getting sand delivered next week, and the cement crew will come to form up for concrete pouring and we will hopefully have concrete in about 2-3 weeks.  I do have a couple of inspections to pass before that, but I think those will go well.  Here's the pics.

----------


## Mike41793

Those trench cutter machines are fun to run arent they? I got to use one when my grandpa was building his barn in NC. Neat stuff, looks like its coming along nicely!

----------


## sporty02

thats a sweet building!!! thats gonna be nice man

----------


## muddoc

Now that we have cement poured, updates should come more often, as the interior construction is in my hands.

While things have been moving slowly, we finally got the cement poured and the first load of materials I picked up yesterday.  The plan is to work in the building all day Sunday.  So, I should get some more pics posted Sunday night or Monday.  Thanks again for looking.
This was after the cement was poured (April 11)

Interior shot of the cement

This is the first load of materials.  In the background is the shower base and shower walls.  I still need to get the shower doors and the sink and toilet.  But I have been buying stuff as money rolls in from sales.

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (05-06-2012)

----------


## 4Ballz

amazing thread. watching a business come alive. in floor heating is wicked, and will save you $$$$    :Good Job:

----------


## muddoc

We don't have in floor heating in this building.  But, I don't really need it living in South Louisiana.  The underslab plumbing was for the full bath and sink.  That plumbing will tie into the septic system.

----------


## Slim

Lookin' awesome, Tim!

----------


## muddoc

Okay, it doesn't look like much, but here is the days work.  We got the meter pan and breaker box mounted, which took a little while cutting the nipple through the wall and siliconing it and aligning the boxes.  But, it's done now.  Then we spent a bit of time marking the floor for all of the walls and doors.  Then I made an adjustment to the hallway width and had to change the opening there.  At any rate, we got the bathroom completely framed, except for a very small piece in the back corner behind where the toilet goes.  The long wall is where the end of the office goes, and is also the exterior wall for the storage area.  The next thing we will do is connect the long wall as seen now to the far wall, completely boxing in the office (two doorways to build in that wall.  Then I will frame up the incubator.

Small bits of work will get done during the week, but probably not much, so the next major work will probably be next Friday and Sunday.  More updates coming next week.

This pick is looking from the office through the door that leads into the storage area.  The breaker box can be seen on the far wall, and the bathroom is on the right.


This picture is looking at the bathroom from what will be the main Ball room.  The bathroom door is in front of you, and the office to the right.  The incubator will be between me  (in this pid) and the bathroom.


Thanks for looking,

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (05-06-2012)

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

It is looking great Tim!  :Good Job: 
Can't wait to see it continue to come along for you guys.

----------


## Zombie

I can't wait to get me some property to do something similar. This looks awesome! Thanks for keeping us updated...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sporty02

lloking nice man keep up the great work.  looking forward to more updates

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

Ok, it's Sunday evening and we want our weekly update! :Very Happy:

----------


## Snakebite

love the pink 2 by 4s

----------


## RobertJR

Looking good, great job.  :Smile:

----------


## decensored

I'm jealous  :Sad:  I want a new building!!

----------


## Scubaf250

Looking good! I'm moving soon and will be setting up a building also =P not nearly as big though haha

----------


## takagari

Looking good

Square footage?

----------


## muddoc

> Looking good
> 
> Square footage?


2000 square feet.

Latest update below.

Okay, so sorry for my delay, but I can't seem to get unbusy around here.  The first five shots were actually taken August 26th.  The last one was taken this morning.  Hopefully we will be texturing and painting in the next 7-10 days.  Then when we get back from Tinley, we will start putting down floors in the office and bathroom.  I promise I will do a better job of updating this as we move forward.  At least now, there will actually be something exciting to take pics of.  I finally feel like some real progress is getting made.  The plan for now is to start moving snakes into the main room by mid-January.  But there will be many updates before we get to that point.  On to the pics:

This first pic is the last of the exterior walls being installed.  This will get torn down after the inspectors leave, and replaced with sheetrock.  The left door is the incubator and the right door is access to the office.


This is a pic of the plumbing on top of the office space.  The top has been fully decked now.  In the background, you can just make out the coax for the internet, cable and phone feeds.


While I was up on top of the office, I thought I would get a shot looking down at what will eventually be the main Ball Python room.


This is a pic of the outside mini-split unit, with the line-hide installed on the wall.  I will be running more copper line sets and communication wire today (hopefully).


This is the line sets, wire and the drain for the office A/C unit. (Actually the drain wasn't installed yet, but it is now).


This was the most exciting pic for me.  This was after day one of floating sheetrock.  It's actually starting to look like a room now.  Plus I can't wait to texture, paint and hang the real lighting.


Thanks for looking, and as I said more updates coming next weekend.

----------

_Argentra_ (09-30-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (09-30-2012)

----------


## Argentra

Now THAT is a DIY project! Awesome! Can't wait to see it all come together, thanks Tim!

----------


## ewaldrep

All I can say is wow am I envious! I have been struggling on how to convince the wife that I could have a reptile room and then I see this! I see I have set my sites to low lol. Very nice and I look forward to seeing the finished product

----------


## takagari

More pics! Wow I really want a building. Post frame, would you do it again?

----------


## whispersinmyhead

That is a serious DIY LOL! This looks amazing. Can't wait to see the finished result!

----------


## carlson

Looks awesome! That's gotta be a fun project for sure are you doing the building yourself?

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

Any updates? Finished?

----------


## Capray

*bump*


 :Wink: 


Yeah what happened? Is it finished?

----------


## muddoc

It has been a while since I updated, but taking pics has been on the back burner, as whenever I get a spare moment, I am working on trying to get this beast more finished (at least where I can start moving in).  With that said, I have taken a bunch of pics of work, much of which got done over the holidays.  My final electrical inspection is tomorrow, and hopefully the final building inspection will be on Friday.  Then I can get to work on building the main snake room.  The plan is to have that finished by the end of February and start moving snakes in by March.  Still much work to do, but it is getting there.  On to the pics.

First up is a shot looking in the Exterior door going into the office.


This is the door that goes into what will be the main room from the office.  This is the only door that has the fancy trim on it so far, but the rest of the doors should get a facelift this weekend, as well as base boards.  The base boards are painted, I just have to start cutting.


This is a shot looking back at the exterior door in the office.  That is the mini split that controls the office and bath room.  Then my window over where my desk will eventually go.  The desk will hopefully start getting built in about 4 weeks.  It will be a custom built desk, as I couldn't find anything nice that would fit in my space.


This is a shot of the bathroom 95% done.  I still have to caulk the shower and put in the base boards, and it should be complete.


This is a shot of the hot water heater, garage door, and the door that leads into the office hallway.  That wall is going to remain OSB, as this will be a storage area once the building is complete.


This is a shot from the middle of what will be the main snake room looking at the office area.  The door on the right is the office door, and the one on the left is the Incubator.  That is one of the 2 mini split A/Cs that will run the main snake room.  On the left is one of the double sinks that will be in that room.  The OSB on this wall will get replaced with sheetrock once the final inspection is done, hence the sheetrock behind the A/C.  I didn't want to have to break the copper line sets once we started hanging sheetrock, so we will just float around the piece already there.  Also, I hope to start painting the floor of this room this weekend.


The last pic is the A/C on the back wall.  You can see the condenser drain line in this shot, as the wall isn't covered yet.  Also running behind there is the vent line and drain for the sink that will be on the back wall.


That was a lot of pics, but I hope you enjoy them.  Hopefully by the end of January I can have some pics of the painted floor and the remainder of the framing done.  Maybe there will already be some insulation and electrical in there as well.

Thanks for looking, and let me know if anyone has any questions.

----------

_Argentra_ (01-03-2013),_DNACurtusK_ (01-06-2013),snakesRkewl (01-03-2013)

----------


## lance

where did you get the building from? website? the building is looking great by the way

Lance

----------


## carlson

That looks so cool I want one

----------


## Robyn@SYR

Great progress!

----------


## eatgoodfood

Very very cool, I am quite jealous!  I could only dream of having that type of space for my reptiles.  Thank you for sharing!

----------


## muddoc

> where did you get the building from? website? the building is looking great by the way
> 
> Lance


We got the building from Mallett Buildings.  They are semi local.  You should be able to find them on any popular search engine.

----------

_lance_ (01-09-2013)

----------


## DnDReptiles

This is an amazing building i think its great you are able to build what you want and do the thing you love most keep up the good work and thanks for sharing with all of us! Although it is Feb and was wondering if you had any updated pictures!!!

----------


## Danounet

> It has been a while since I updated, but taking pics has been on the back burner, as whenever I get a spare moment, I am working on trying to get this beast more finished (at least where I can start moving in).  With that said, I have taken a bunch of pics of work, much of which got done over the holidays.  My final electrical inspection is tomorrow, and hopefully the final building inspection will be on Friday.  Then I can get to work on building the main snake room.  The plan is to have that finished by the end of February and start moving snakes in by March.  Still much work to do, but it is getting there.  On to the pics.
> 
> First up is a shot looking in the Exterior door going into the office.
> 
> 
> This is the door that goes into what will be the main room from the office.  This is the only door that has the fancy trim on it so far, but the rest of the doors should get a facelift this weekend, as well as base boards.  The base boards are painted, I just have to start cutting.
> 
> 
> This is a shot looking back at the exterior door in the office.  That is the mini split that controls the office and bath room.  Then my window over where my desk will eventually go.  The desk will hopefully start getting built in about 4 weeks.  It will be a custom built desk, as I couldn't find anything nice that would fit in my space.
> ...


That's amazing! great job!

It looks better than my current apartment! How much would you charge me for rent?  :Razz:

----------


## ARamos8

Subbed!!!   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## scooter11

It's awesome, any updates?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JLC

He may have lost track of the various places he was telling this story.  Here's a link to some more updates.  :Smile: 

http://thereptilereport.com/dream-build-update/

----------

Brent857 (08-10-2013)

----------


## toyota89

I really liked the video

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## scooter11

Yea I love the green color

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

----------

